# بإنفراد تام صناعة الحديد والصلب من ابو يوسف



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

بإنفراد تام صناعة الحديد والصلب من ابو يوسف

الحديد هو أهم عنصر فلزي عرفته الإنسانية فهو الأكثر استخداما وهو أكبر الفلزات وأكثرها استخداما في صناعاته وتطبيقاته . والحديد في صورة الصلب هو رمز المدنية التي نلمسها أو ندركها أو نسمع عنها , ولكي نحكم علي مدي أهمية هذا العنصر يكفي أن نتخيل ماذا يحدث لو أن الحديد المستخدم الآن قد أزيل كله من الوجود فمما لا شك فيه أن المدنية التي نتمتع بكل أثاراها براحه أو رفاهية سوف تعاني تغيرا جزريا , إن لم يكن انهيارا وتراجعا .
وتعتبر صناعة الحديد والصلب من القطاعات الصناعية الهامة والتي تقوم بدور رئيسي في التنمية الصناعية والاقتصادية للمجتمع، حيث توضح البيانات الإحصائية والتي تم تحليلها على مدى فترات زمنية طويلة في العديد من الدول ذات المستوي الاقتصادي المتباين وجود علاقة طرديه بين كمية الاستهلاك من منتجات الصلب والنمو الاقتصادي بالدولة .



وسوف يتم استعراض الموضوع وسوف يتكون من 

ا- تطور صناعة الحديد
2- الخامات
3- تعدين وتجهيز الخامات
4- تكنولوجيا الصلب
5- الأعباء البيئية

.................................................................................

وسوف يتم استعراض الموضوع فى المرفقات
وفى اول الموضوع 

ا- تطور صناعة الحديد
2- الخامات

والباقى فى اضافات الرد


----------



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

ثانيا :

تعدين وتجهيز الخامات


----------



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

ثالثا :
تكنولوجيا الصلب


----------



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

رابعا:
الأعباء البيئية

وشكرا وأرجو من الله ان اكون وفقت

وشكرا







​


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد المبذول


----------



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل دامت الأبداعات .......


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## قطز الهيثمى (10 يوليو 2009)

والله مشكور لعده اسباب
الاول انك عرضت موضوعك باسلوب منظم وجميل
والثانى انك لم تتشرط كتابه رد فهذا راجع لذوق المتابع ومش كويس ان صاحب الموضوع يطلب رد
الثالث ان موضوعك يستحق الرد
بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمرورك العطر
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## A.SOLIMAN (10 يوليو 2009)

اسلوب متميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 يوليو 2009)




----------



## chemist ahmed sala (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابو يوسف (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## cheva (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يونيو 2010)

*



*​


----------



## عبدالله قندوله (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## ابو يوسف (1 يوليو 2010)

*



*​


----------



## Ahmedasdma (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rajo (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم من اعضاء ومشرفين


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*ابو يوسف
كل مواضيعك مميزة وفريدة...............
اله يسلم هالايدين*


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ما قصرت


----------



## اباالحسن (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ........والله جهد رائع ومميز


----------



## مهندس احمد امام (25 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر , وجزاك الله خيراً


----------

